
Elsa: Emacs Lisp Static Analyzer - pcr910303
https://github.com/emacs-elsa/Elsa
======
thenonameguy
Clojure equivalent: [https://github.com/borkdude/clj-
kondo](https://github.com/borkdude/clj-kondo)

~~~
alexeiz
And spark joy it does!

~~~
hestefisk
Only Sun can sparc Joy.

------
moomin
Perfect product name.

~~~
edeion
I can't find a reference to ELIZA even though I'm sure they (and maybe you)
had this in mind.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA)

~~~
tobr
> (Your favourite princess now in Emacs!)

Pretty sure they just had Elsa in mind.

------
dreamcompiler
I need this for Common Lisp.

~~~
phoe-krk
The SBCL compiler already emits a lot of style-warnings and notes when it
compiles code - these warnings serve as a good enough linter for me.

~~~
zulu-inuoe
something something "Can we get a static analysis tool?" "No we already have a
static analysis tool at home"

Static Analysis Tool At Home: sbcl --load

------
yorozu
Why can't it be run directly in Emacs (instead of via cask)?

------
rcdwealth
This is too complex. There is nice function elint-current-buffer that helps me
with basic corrections.

~~~
showdeadplease
Emacs is too complex. There is nice editor `ed` that helps me with basic
corrections.

~~~
hestefisk
Line by line.

------
dtaverascmu
wow!!

